# best 15 for spl



## bigmoe2010 (May 14, 2010)

what is the best and cheapest 15 inch sub for spl i want to get two of them and put them in an avalanche in a sealed box


----------



## eggyhustles (Sep 18, 2008)

sealed box for spl?


----------



## 2500hd (Aug 22, 2009)

RWE-352 - MB Quart Reference Series 15" 1400 Watt DVC Subwoofer . But you should build a blowthru with a diff sub for spl


----------



## bigmoe2010 (May 14, 2010)

i meant to say ported my mistake


----------



## bigmoe2010 (May 14, 2010)

is mb quart a good brand i have never used any of thier products i looked at the sub in the link 2500 hd provided and they look really good.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

bigmoe2010 said:


> is mb quart a good brand i have never used any of thier products i looked at the sub in the link 2500 hd provided and they look really good.


*Get it *


----------



## bigmoe2010 (May 14, 2010)

have you tried these subs a$$hole


----------



## 2500hd (Aug 22, 2009)

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/diy-mobile-audio-sq-forum/64073-my-new-sub-pix.html (not mine)


----------

